# New website



## info.betting (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All.
You are welcome on our new website about betting: http://infobettingman.blogspot.com/
Join to our team,we will destroy bookies together.
Have a nice day.
Regards


----------



## info.betting (Feb 15, 2010)

*My Stats:*
WON: 12
VOID: 2
KO:3

Staked: 84 units
Returned: 138,12 units
Profit: +54,12 units
1 unit for me is 50€
That profit is 54,12 x 50€= 2706€

For more info contact me *info.betting@yahoo.com* or *info.bettingman@gmail.com*


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice stats. I want to let you know that you can use other way of advertising. By posting picks in the forum and adding link in your signature you might get more clicks to your site. Also remember that links can be added only in your signature, thats your space. Links shouldnt be batant advertising ofcourse.

regards


----------



## info.betting (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry Admin.

 WON:13
 VOID:3
 KO:4
Staked: 99 units
Returned: 154,62 units
Profit: +55,62 units 
1 unit is for me 50€
That profit is 55,62 x 50€= 2781€


----------

